# Sad news in a good story about Paula Wolfert in the Washington Post



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Wolfert is one of my food writing heroes. Her books changed the way I cook and eat. I hadn't heard before that she is suffering from dementia. I also hadn't realized that she is 75 years old.There's a nice article on her in the Washington Post today.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...9cf2-3b22-11e3-a94f-b58017bfee6c_story_2.html


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Terry,

I know of Paula but don't recall working with any of her books. Which ones do you feel most impacted your cooking?


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Paula Wolfert's World of Food and The Cooking of the Eastern Mediterranean are the two I use.  Lovely, flavorful, mostly healthy food in both of them.

I've had Couscous and Other Good Food from Morocco on my wish list for a long time but have never gotten around to purchasing it. It's probably her most well-known book. That and The Cooking of Southwest France--which will harden your arteries just by reading it. I admit, I've never actually cooked anything from the latter book. It's heavier food than I usually like to eat but it makes for fascinating reading.

She's also got a book on clay pot cookery I've looked at but have stayed away from because the last thing I need is to accumulate more cookware--especially space-hogs like special-purpose clay vessels. The recipes sound wonderful, though. Very slow food.


----------

